# Loop 360 Austin Texas



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I had another Friday off (burning up the vacation before it expires) so took myself on a little ride out Loop 360 from 183 to Mopac and back.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You got some nice roads there mixed in with the busier ones.

BTW nice teeth!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Is that hill after the bridge as bad as it looks?


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennybacker_Bridge

To the OP thanks for the memories! I lived off of 360, right on Lake Austin. I had two jobs, my part time gig at REI and a real job. One was at the very northern part of 360 and one was at the very southern part of 360. Since Lake Austin is sorta in the middle the commute was more or less the same either way. Great rolling terrain, beautiful views, wide shoulder, TERRIBLE traffic. It would be nice to have a curbed bike path through there. Love the photos! Please post more Austin ride photos! THANKS!


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Is that hill after the bridge as bad as it looks?


The hill is a moderate steady climb, several long rolling hills through there. For a REALLY steep hill, just turn right at the intersection where the bridge photo was taken and climb up that hill. Also down that way there is beautiful traffic free riding. Very scenic with some interesting local color (Richard Garriot's castle, great city park and other interesting spots).


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Is that hill as bas as it looks? No, not really. I can make it up without panting and wanting to die, so I can't be that bad! There is another long hill like that further down 360 from the bridge that was a bit of work. I loved it coming back though. I hit a max speed of 40.6 mph on the decent and loved that! I earned it, which made it even all the better.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

MB1 said:


> You got some nice roads there mixed in with the busier ones.
> 
> BTW nice teeth!


360 IS one of the busy ones, as Austin has grown it has turned to a bit of a gauntlet for cyclists. Two cyclists were hit and killed in short span a few ago and it created more awareness. 

50-70 mph motor traffic with big shoulder. Along with the speed the biggest problem is that at the exits, the autos and bikes have to cross/merge paths with cyclists losing that battle badly. Sort of like moths to a flame new cyclists are drawn to it as they see it as a destination as it has always been a place "real cyclists" ride. So many people come to the shop and say "I'm not a real cyclist yet, I don't ride on 360," because of the exit situation, really that's a good thing though. 

As someone that knows I should limit my exposure It's hard to stay away from. The scenery is good and the way the hills roll it makes a place to get some great speed work as you can throttle down one and stay in the big ring most of the way up the opposite side of some. There are a couple that work you but for the most part it flows good. The other aspect is that to get to some of the rally choice riding southwest of Austin you have to use sections to get to the countryside.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

teoteoteo said:


> 360 IS one of the busy ones, as Austin has grown it has turned to a bit of a gauntlet for cyclists. Two cyclists were hit and killed in short span a few ago and it created more awareness.
> 
> 50-70 mph motor traffic with big shoulder. Along with the speed the biggest problem is that at the exits, the autos and bikes have to cross/merge paths with cyclists losing that battle badly. Sort of like moths to a flame new cyclists are drawn to it as they see it as a destination as it has always been a place "real cyclists" ride. So many people come to the shop and say I'm not a real cyclist yet, I don't ride on 360 because of the exit situation, really that's a good thing though.
> 
> As someone that knows I should limit my exposure It's hard to stay away from. The scenery is good and the way the hills roll it makes a place to get some great speed work as you can throttle down one and stay in the big ring most of the way up the opposite side of some. There are a couple that work you but for the most part it flows good. The other aspect is that to get to some of the rally choice riding southwest of Austin you have to use sections to get to the countryside.


The exit ramps are easily dealt with. If there are cars coming, exit! Go through the light, and climb back up the next entrance ramp. Will this put a dent in your stats? Maybe. But it's safer.

There is only one entrance ramp that can pin a cyclist in. It's the one right after the picture with the pink flamingos all over the lawn. Again, simply exiting at that intersection, going through the light, and re-entering solves any pin-in situation.

I guess I'm not a real cyclist since I didn't glide up the hills in my big ring.

Every hill works me. Hope I didn't annoy any real cyclists by my presence on the same road.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Loraura said:


> The exit ramps are easily dealt with. If there are cars coming, exit! Go through the light, and climb back up the next entrance ramp. Will this put a dent in your stats? Maybe. But it's safer.
> 
> There is only one entrance ramp that can pin a cyclist in. It's the one right after the picture with the pink flamingos all over the lawn. Again, simply exiting at that intersection, going through the light, and re-entering solves any pin-in situation.
> 
> ...


There are at least 4-5 times you'll have to cross solid lines if you;re southbound.
The exits at 2222 have crossings for both exit and entrance, 2244 (Flamingos) do as well, the Northbound access before the bridge and the Southbound at the bottom, northbound at Barton creek mall (twice), and again Las Cimas all pin cyclists. 

None of them put a dent in any stats as I don't even own a bike computer. People getting their first bike and starting with training groups think of a bit as a destination thus making the "real cyclists" comment so no reason to take that a comment directed at anyone in particular. I have heard it used last week by a shopper "I'm not a real cyclist yet, I don't ride on 360" and the problem isn't the people that exit like yourself, but the people that hesitate, or are indecisive, or just don't judge the speed of the other traffic and then dart across.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

As long as you're careful, you can take the ramps fairly safely - taking the exits is safer during busy times. 

I can't say I think it's a good place to ride because "real" cyclists ride there. It's a nice ride because it has some beautiful scenery and some good hill workouts, specially when you go down some of the side roads in the area. We did a nice 30ish mile ride a while back that touched on 360 near the end that was very pretty.


----------

